
Rand Paul Has Coronavirus - big_chungus
https://twitter.com/RandPaul/status/1241780756617273345
======
microtherion
Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!

That said, why does an “asymptomatic” senator get a test, while symptomatic
medical personnel still gets denied them?

~~~
neonate
It's not hard to see how testing high-ranking government officials in the
middle of a crisis would be in the public interest.

